# Lost my ryanair tickets email..



## Kildrought

yes, I know should have had a copy elsewhere, but I don't.  

Due to fly out in two weeks, Ryanair website miserable for information on this topic, help line costs an outrageous amount of money - any one had this problem before - is there an 'normal' number I can ring?


----------



## Chrisb

If you still know your flight times then just turn up at the airport early and go to the Ryan Air desk and ask for another print-out. They did it for me once at Dublin airport, didn't even charge for it.


----------



## Doogo

I was in same boat as chrisb above - and same treatment - got there v early and given another printout .... and then i wasn't even asked for the print out at the checkin desk either on way out or way back from france south (sorry... beauvais) - all the check in crew asked for was passports - checked names against the passenger manifest and bob's the uncle.... not sure if this would be acceptable behaviour if Mr. O'L got wind of it though


----------



## serotonin sid

I did this a few months back - had also forgotten day of travel!  Rang up Ryanair (the 01- number - not the high charge number) and once they had asked a couple of security related questions, they gave me the details again - together with booking ref.#


----------



## Kildrought

*thanks...*

Thanks everyone, I finally found a 'normal' number on the website and rang it.  Same outcome as serotonin sid, so all OK now.  Here's to the holliers!


----------



## zag

kildrought/serotonin sid - do you know what that number was ?  I am looking throught the Ryanair site at the moment, but all that garish stuff on screen makes it hard (for me) to spot anything.

I had the reservation on my laptop and (see other posts) the power supply died, so I have no record of the booking reference . . .

Cheers,

z


----------



## Thirsty

Zag, would you believe the same thing happened to me this Summer (you'd think I'd learn!), I don't have the 01 number anymore but I think I found a Customer service number on their website and credit where credit is due they were very helpful - found my booking, resent the confirmation mail etc.,


----------



## zag

kildrought - I found an 0818 number for them, so I will try that tomorrow, thanks.

I normally print all my confirmations off straight away and stick them in a folder for whatever trip I'm taking, but forgot this time.

While I was navigating their site I came across a link to their Christmas Fair destinations.  It included the Ice Sculpture fair in Eindhoven that we are going to, but it also listed Cork as a Christmas Fair destination.  At least they had the good form not to list Dublin . . .

Cheers,

z


----------



## gianni

I have travelled with Ryanair on two occasions without the confirmation number. They were happy enough to just check my ID against their list.

My heart was in my mouth both times but sailed through... dunno would I recommend it but if you were totally stuck, it's worth the gamble.


----------



## Marcecie

I have used this number in the past 01 6099 800 (have not used it for past year)


----------



## zag

Got my confirmation number, thanks to all.

I ended up calling 0818-30-30-30, and about 15 minutes after hitting 8 (for all other services) got my confirmation number no problem.

I tried the 01 number above, but either I hit a wrong number or the number above is wrong so I got through to some other company entirely.

Option 2 on the 0818 number says it will help you get your confirmation number, but then proceeds to play a recorded spiel about how you can use the retrieve function on the website to do this and then it hangs up the line.  I was not impressed.  I checked the website, searched for retrieve, etc . . . and still couldn't find it.  Searching on google for ryanair and retrieve throws this thread up.

Option 8 on the 0818 number plays a message after about a minute or so saying that this sevice cannot be completed (or something along those lines), but if you ignore that and stay on the line your call gets answered evenatually.

z


----------



## ShaneMc

There is absolutley no need to even ring them. At the airport just go to the check in desk and present ur passport. They will have the number there on a printed out screen, if they give you any trouble they will print one out for you at ticket desk free of charge.


----------



## iflytoomuch

Hi All

Lost my tickets email but needed it to change flight dates. 

Rang the 0818 30 30 30 number today. Use extention 9 immediatly.

After about 5 mins of Billy Joel proclaiming he wasn't involved in any fire starting activities i reached a suprisingly pleasent guy who took my credit card details and asked a few questions and returned my booking number. ( call was at national rate too i think )

Less impressive however was Ryanair's €30 charge for changing the ticket. Low fares indeed!!

Hope this helps


----------



## Ballyman

ShaneMc said:


> There is absolutley no need to even ring them. At the airport just go to the check in desk and present ur passport. They will have the number there on a printed out screen, if they give you any trouble they will print one out for you at ticket desk free of charge.


 
100% correct. All airlines are the same. All you need is your ID. All the info they need is on a screen in front of them.

Same for car rental, hotels etc.


----------



## Helen

Ballyman said:


> 100% correct. All airlines are the same. All you need is your ID. All the info they need is on a screen in front of them.


 
This may be the case for most airlines, but not Ryanair. I flew with them last month and did not have the confirmation number as assumed above would be the case. After queuing for check-in, I had to go back and queue at the sales desk where they issued the confirmation number again. Not a big deal, but a hassle worth avoiding, so go there in the first place if you really don't have your number.


----------



## auto7audio

I have the same issue. Did not write down the confirmation number, and I guess my spam filter deleted the email which I did not receive.
Ryanair is the only company which ask you for this when checking in.
All other company allow you to retreive your flight details by just logging into your account, including main competitor easyjet.
I tried to ring the 10p/minute number. But after pressing 2 for option "retreive my flight details", it gave me twice a rude message "Your flight details can be retreived online at ryanair.com" and just hanged up the line and once it just hanged up with no message...
£1/minute line is really exagerated (unless I get to speak to someone with an MBA) so I will just arrive early in the sales desk.
I called again and realised you can still press 9 for general enquiries so I should now get the information there. Thanks for that forum guys!!!
-An impacient ryanair addicted idiot who can not wait to hear all the options.


----------



## ClubMan

auto7audio said:


> I have the same issue. Did not write down the confirmation number, and I guess my spam filter deleted the email which I did not receive.


Hardly _Ryanair's _fault!? 


> Ryanair is the only company which ask you for this when checking in.


 I just booked three flights with three different airlines (_Aer Lingus, British Airways _and _Ryanair_) and they all require you to produce the booking reference number at checkin.


> All other company allow you to retreive your flight details by just logging into your account


 Using what credentials?


> it gave me twice a rude message "Your flight details can be retreived online at ryanair.com" and just hanged up the line and once it just hanged up with no message...


 How exactly is that message rude?


> -An impacient ryanair addicted idiot who can not wait to hear all the options.


 See my first point again.


----------



## <qwerty>

It just happened to me  but easily solved with this sequence:

1- phone *Ireland*[broken link removed]National rate

2- dial 9 [other sevices] (do not dial other numbers otherwise you'll get the 'very rude' message reported before.(yes it IS very rude)

3-a very kind (french?!?) girl answered me in about 5 seconds and retrived the flight number for me and sent me an email back with all flight details

hope it helps










auto7audio said:


> I have the same issue. Did not write down the confirmation number, and I guess my spam filter deleted the email which I did not receive.
> Ryanair is the only company which ask you for this when checking in.
> All other company allow you to retreive your flight details by just logging into your account, including main competitor easyjet.
> I tried to ring the 10p/minute number. But after pressing 2 for option "retreive my flight details", it gave me twice a rude message "Your flight details can be retreived online at ryanair.com" and just hanged up the line and once it just hanged up with no message...
> £1/minute line is really exagerated (unless I get to speak to someone with an MBA) so I will just arrive early in the sales desk.
> I called again and realised you can still press 9 for general enquiries so I should now get the information there. Thanks for that forum guys!!!
> -An impacient ryanair addicted idiot who can not wait to hear all the options.


----------



## JennyKing85

thought id post a recent update on this situation as it happened to me today and it seems what works and what doesnt changes quite a lot! so im flying to dublin this friday and thought i had my confirmation number written down but then today i couldnt find it OR the original email!, tried looking on my bank statement for the confirmation number (one suggestion) no luck so tried the numbers - 

the UK line 0871 246 0000 is a WASTE of time dont even try it, you either get hung up on, have to wait ages for the depressed sounding recorded guy go through the options, then when you press 2 for 'booking retrieval details' ALL it tells you to is 'go to the website' - well yes you can retrieve your details here - BUT only with the confirmation number - doh!

then tried the Ireland main line 0818 30 30 30 - same thing as above except i didnt get further than getting the hung up sound,

so best bet really is to phone the internet support number 0905 566 0000 (for UK...) this does cost £1 a minute but to be honest its worth it after all the agro! they answered pretty quickly aswell! Make sure you have the card you booked with, the names of any passengers booked on the flights and the billing address, then they will tell you your details along with the CONFIRMATION number and you arent on the phone too long either! then you can use this confirmation number on the retrieval part of the website to bring up all the stuff!!

i know its my own fault for not keeping that number safe and sound but there really should be a easier and cheaper way to retrive this little number!
x


----------



## Anonforthis

Just wanted to say thanks to whoever posted the tip on looking at your c.card statement/online banking for your booking reference - it worked for me and saved me a load of grief!

Cheers


----------



## Tartan_Man

Whenever I have needed to contact them I have always tried to use this number (9am - 5pm) 01 249 7793.

Normally get thru quite quickly once you select the option you want.  I have turned up at the past without confirmation and got checked in fine.  I always try to put the confirmation number into my phone once the booking is made online.  

Great wee tip there on the bank statements.  I got myself a Halifax VISA Debit card to save some cash on the handling fee and right enough the confirmation number is included in the reference in the online banking.


----------

